# Addiction, Recovery, Prevention



## jpreston250300 (May 12, 2020)

Injury, recovery and prevention can take on many different forms.

For me, my injury was 10+ years of heavy drinking. It took its toll on me but didn’t win. 

Recovery in mind, body and spirit from every day saying healthy and sober. 

Prevention by staying in the gym.  I haven’t figured this one out yet, but it works. I have no interest in a drink after a hard workout.

A neighboring town posted this and thought it would be a good article to share.

https://www.steamboatpilot.com/news...duces-new-sober-active-community-the-phoenix/

I”m considering opening something similar, not necessarily 100% CrossFit.

Have any of you seen/heard of something similar?  Thoughts?  Other ideas?     

I’m live in the front range of Colorado, Denver, Castle Rock, Colorado Springs area, IMO one of the most health conscious states.

Gyms and equipment are selling cheap - CoVid will not last forever and people self-quarantining is running thin.


----------



## Jin (May 12, 2020)

If it helps you and helps others, go for it. Especially if it also involves doing something you love. 

Glad you are out of the mire.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> If it helps you and helps others, go for it. Especially if it also involves doing something you love.
> 
> Glad you are out of the mire.



One of the keys in dealing with addiction is...   
You help yourself by,
Helping others!
Good luck in your struggles!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2020)

Good on ye fer the self awareness and fer taking steps to manage yer situation.


----------



## Tatlifter (May 12, 2020)

Good stuff JP,

I too lived a decade or so under the influence. (From a young age)

Was forced to change by some BOP time out.

During that I learned and lived working out and nutrition.

I am still chasing the "high" tho now its a healthy one.  The euphoria of working out hard.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 12, 2020)

good sht on your recovery. love to see it. 

there was a CrossFit gym by my last place. It was such a great atmosphere it basically turned into a church of gains for anyone that would go there. More so than any gym I have been too. Also it was not used completely for CrossFit by all means.

If you went there once, you were sucked in. Some olympic lifters and other competitive lifters went there too and loved helping people. 

It wasn't focused on recovery but more just a community of really strong support to be better, which encompasses everything.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 12, 2020)

thats awesome i had a similar experience ....Staying clean is an everyday job. Keep it going brother.
   For me gym has taking place of my drugs. I need to be structured in order to continue to progress as a person. Its funny you bring this up. I was just taking to my wife about why they dont have rehabs that are fitness based? They have religious ones . for people like us, working out is our religion. 
   Whatever you need to do to keep your self right and maintain the healthy relationships you have formed is well worth doing. Keep us informed. If there is something i can help with that isnt monetary i got you...good luck


----------



## BrotherIron (May 14, 2020)

I know back in the day my wife used to run a section on a board for athletes battling addictions.  It helped a lot of people b/c many athletes are also addicts and I'm not talking about I gotta lift today or else.  I'm talking about people having a problem where 1 is to many and 1000 is never enough.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 14, 2020)

Good share, bro.  I like your idea.  I have seen cross fit groups that focus on religion but never one that had a recovery element to it.  If you have the means to do so it is a great idea.  

I also really like the name they chose to give it on the article you shared.  The Phoenix...  Hell yea, we all have to rise from the ashes at some point.  

Rent a space for it though.  You might not want all who are attracted to it coming to your house.  Just saying


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

29 years for me.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> 29 years for me.



That's no small feat.  I have bumps in the road but I take it a day at a time.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> 29 years for me.



January 2007 quit drinking 

Octoberish 2010 quit a 2 year addictiin to pills xanex soma vicoden etc.

January 2014 quit smoking cigs & buds (completely sober since)


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> January 2007 quit drinking
> 
> Octoberish 2010 quit a 2 year addictiin to pills xanex soma vicoden etc.
> 
> January 2014 quit smoking cigs & buds (completely sober since)



My issue was crank, just loved that stuff!


----------



## BRICKS (May 14, 2020)

Twenty years here.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

We chase our goals and dreams as we once did the disease!


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> My issue was crank, just loved that stuff!



Ever seen the movie Spun?


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> Ever seen the movie Spun?



No but today sounds like a good day to watch it!


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> No but today sounds like a good day to watch it!



I used to own it. Never tried crank. I think the movie experince was enough! 

It should yield a good sense of gratitude and accomplishment for your ongoing sobriety. 

I think you'll enjoy it


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> My issue was crank, just loved that stuff!



Those were the days!


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 15, 2020)

So many members here sharing similar battles. It’s great we found that release. It’s honestly made recovery possible by giving something to focus on and work for.

I think the gym could easily be self sustained in this area, especially after all the feedback here. Would be nice to give back for a change and wouldn’t be bad to have a real gym in the area, lol. The Y’s not so bad after working out at home the past several months! 

Going start looking at rentals/location. Used gym equipment flooded on internet, although those custom benches looking very sweet.


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> My issue was crank, just loved that stuff!




damn, crank - I’m a speed freak, glad that shit wasn’t around my hometown. I’d take an adderal and run a 2 hr moto race and be ready for more, crank would make me go insaaannnnneee!

Good stuff guys and an inspiration for all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2020)

I used every drug ever made..I Loved them all!


----------



## BrotherIron (May 15, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I used every drug ever made..I Loved them all!



But did they love you back?  They seem to only love in the beginning and then they turn on you.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 15, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I know back in the day my wife used to run a section on a board for athletes battling addictions.  It helped a lot of people b/c many athletes are also addicts and I'm not talking about I gotta lift today or else.  I'm talking about people having a problem where 1 is to many and 1000 is never enough.


 yeah working out provides the structure addicts need and the endorphins help a lot keeps u with less idol time and u want to look good so u think twice about messing up.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 15, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> yeah working out provides the structure addicts need and the endorphins help a lot keeps u with less idol time and u want to look good so u think twice about messing up.



Great words that are spoken, Rage.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> But did they love you back?  They seem to only love in the beginning and then they turn on you.


With passion


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2020)

The key to using drugs is using them with a purpose and having them work for you .Example when I was a dental tech I made the best artistic teeth while high as hell of sativa


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2020)

I’m pro drug


----------

